# Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??



## N0body (12. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

seit dem letzten Jahr angle ich relativ erfolgreich mit einer Sportex Match, welche, wie auch die englischen Matchruten, sehr feine Ringe besitzt.

Nun bin ich, da ich mal mit vorgebleiten Wagglern fischen wollte auf folgendes Problem gestoßen:

Die Pose läuft an der Schnur nicht bis nach oben bzw. bis zum Stopper, obwohl ich diese "richtig" bebleit habe.

Meine Montage sieht so aus:








Trotz des Spannes der 20er Hauptschnur von Balzer, welche sehr glatt ist, nach dem Auswurf unter Wasser, möchte die Pose nicht hochkommen.

Die 20er ist vllt etwas dicker aber das benötige ich hier leider, da die Schleien nunmal hinterm Kraut stehen. 

Wenn ich diese Montage mit einer unvorgebleiten Pose fische, dann dauert es zwar etwas länger bei nur 2,5g Posen, dass diese sich aufrichten, jedoch überwerfe ich dafür ja den Angelplatz und ziehe sie dann ran.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! ^^^

Beste Grüße

Dennis


----------



## feederbrassen (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Hmm,ich fische im Prinzip die gleichen Montagen ohne 
diese Problem.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe lässt du aber den Schnurfangbügel der Rolle geschlossen nach dem auswerfen.
Das mache ich nicht.
Angelplatz überwerfen sowieso und dann mit ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen die Schnur unter Wasser ziehen.
Dann Bügel auf und Rute leicht anlupfen,dann kann das Blei schneller absinken und die Pose kommt nicht erst auf dich zu.
Wenn die Pose steht Bügel wieder zu und den Rest anziehen bis sie da ist wo sie hin soll.


----------



## N0body (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Also ich habe es mit offenem und geschlossenem Bügel versucht. Als ich mir das gestern mal im Nahbereich angeschaut habe (ca 3-4 Meter vom Ufer entfernt), habe ich festgestellt, dass die Pose unterwasser gehaltn wird, obwohl der Stopper noch garnicht die Öse des Wagglers erreicht hat. Erst wenn das untere Blei aufgelegt war, ist die Pose nach oben gekommen.

Ich habe erst die Vermutung gehabt, dass die Schnurr einfach zu dick ist und dadurch der Waggler nicht gleitet, jedoch ist da bei nicht vorgebleiten Wagglern ja kein Problem....

Aber da ist ja auch mehr Gewicht an der Schnur, wodurch die Schnur schneller durch die Öse gezogen wird.

Meine theorie ist halt, dass das Gewicht unten an der Schnur nicht ausreicht, um die Schnurr durch den Waggler zu ziehen. Jedoch ist der Waggler, wenn ich mehr Blei unten dran mache überbleit und ich würde so nur Hebebisse provozieren, was ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist ^^.

Der Fisch soll ja so wenig wie möglich merken....


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Hmmm, dieses Problem habe ich ebenfalls nicht - obwohl ich für die richtige Mittendrin-Ultrakrautsuppe und wg. akuter Karpfengefahr absichtlich eine 0,28er Mono als Hauptschnur und ein Vorfach zwischen 0,23 und 0,25 verwende (juckt hier weder Schleien noch Beifang-Barsche).

Bei so ner Rocknroll-Grobmotoro-Montage ist die Wurfweite dann zwar natürlich ne Runde geringer (lokal irrelevant, da so gut wie immer Nahangelei) aber auch feine Waggler (mit oder ohne Bordbebleiung) kommen da einwandfrei hoch:

Ich montier die einfach mit nem normalen kleinen Billigwirbel, da rutscht die Schnur prima bis zum Stopper durch (zweiter Stopper hält die Pose unten auf Abstand zur Schnurbebleiung zwecks Antennentüddelverhinder).

Zudem tauche ich nach dem Auswerfen die Rutenspitze unter Wasser und gebe der Pose einen kräftigen Twitch. Zudem habe ich zumeist noch ein Ankerschrot in Hakennähe auf dem Vorfach, um ein Verdriften auszuschließen.

Durchrutschprobleme können z. B. schlampig gebohrte Stopperperlen verursachen, die dann je nach Schnurstärke feststecken, bevor sie den eigentlichen Stopper erreichen. 

Bei sehr leichter oder keiner Schnurbebleiung ist dann nicht genügend "Zuggewicht" vorhanden, um die Schnur durch die "Klebeperle" zu pritschen (während ein Tiefwasser- bzw. Weitwurf-Waggler mit 6 oder 8 g an Bord und nochmal 4 bis 6 g auf der Schnur damit kurzen Prozess macht).

Eventuell ist nach dem Werfen auch der Schnurbogen vor der Pose so groß, dass er sozusagen ein zu großes "Gegengewicht" bildet. Kann also auch etwas an der Wurftechnik liegen (ich straffe die Schnur vor dem Einschlag stets leicht per Fingerbremse, um den Bogen möglichst zu minimieren).

Oder die Bohrung in der Perle ist zu klein für den jeweiligen Schnurdurchmesser.

Letzteres kenne ich auch bei Direktmontage von feinen Wagglern mit sehr kleiner Schnurbohrung am Ende - da ist meine "Wüsthauptschnur" dann doch zu fett für.

Aber mit nem Wirbel in passender Größe plus etwas größerer Stopperperle mit entsprechendem Bohrungsdurchmesser wie gesagt keinerlei Probleme.

Eventuell einfach auch mal verschiedene Montagewirbel/Posenadapter/etc. durchprobieren?



> Jedoch ist der Waggler, wenn ich mehr Blei unten dran mache überbleit  und ich würde so nur Hebebisse provozieren, was ja nicht im Sinne des  Erfinders ist ^^.
> 
> Der Fisch soll ja so wenig wie möglich merken....


Das ist gar kein Drama, im Gegenteil - eine sauber ausgelotete und -tarierte Liftmontage ist eine sehr sensible Bissanzeige.

Insbesondere bei Wurmverwendung und nuckelwütigen Schleien - wenn die Pose hochkommt und sich flachlegt, hat der Fisch den Köder garantiert im Maul und kaut nicht nur sporadisch wieder ausspuckend bisle an nem Zipfel rum. Hilft daher prima zum Einschätzen des Anschlagszeitpunkts.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ab einer gewissen Schnurstärke, nur entsprechendes Gewicht dafür sorgt, dass die Schnur abläuft und der Köder auf Tiefe gelangt.
Ich verwende daher Waggler die 5Gr. Blei vertragen!
Da ich häufiger auf 8m Tiefe an meinem Baggersee fische, dauert es so auch nicht ewig, bis der Köder unten beim Fisch ankommt.
Also entweder Schnurstärke runter oder Ausbleiung rauf.
Wenn ich in Tiefen fische, wo eine Laufmontage nicht nötig ist, verzichte ich deshalb auch darauf und setze die Pose/Waggler fest!
Auf Schleie würde ich aber auch nicht unter 0,20er Schnur gehen, eher sogar 0,22/0,23mm.
Bei uns gibt es richtige Klopper von bis zu 10 Pfd.!
Übrigends verwende ich auch diese gezeigten Einhängewirbel.

Jürgen


----------



## N0body (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Hallo nochmal,

also das mit der schlecht geborten Perle könnte das Problem sein. An gerader Schnur läuft sie jedoch ohne Probleme.

Die feinen Perlen bzw Perlenlöcher benütige ich aber, da zu große Stopperknoten sehr schnell an den feinen Ringen meiner atch hängen bleiben und sich verstellen. Das Problem hatte ich zu Anfang und habe mich immer gewundert, wieso ich keine Bisse bekomme, obwohl ich richtig ausgelootet hatte... beim Nachloten war dann die komplette Tiefeneinstellung für den Hintern.^^

Jetzt geht nochmal für ein paar Stündchen ans Wasser und ich werde mal genau darauf achten, ob es die Perle ist.

Melde mich, wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*



> Die feinen Perlen bzw Perlenlöcher benütige ich aber, da zu große  Stopperknoten sehr schnell an den feinen Ringen meiner atch hängen  bleiben und sich verstellen


Genau aus diesem Grund mag ich Matchruten überhaupt nicht und verwende daher eine leichte Floatrute bis 35 g WG mit vergleichsweise größeren Ringen.

Da kann ich in Ruhe durchknütteln, was ich gedenke :q Und hab auch keine Angst vor normalen Karpfen (wir haben hier keine 60-Pfd.-Monsterrüssler).


----------



## feederbrassen (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Deine Wirbel für den Posenwechsel könnten das gleiche verurschen wie die Perlen.
Meine haben ein Öhr aus Messing.
Ich verwende meistens Posen die 1g vorgebleit sind und nochmal 1,2 g Tragen.
Das System fische ich jetzt schon ewig und es funzt.
Allerdings fische ich an der Matchrute max . ne 0,18er als Hauptschnur.
Mehr ist auch nicht nötig ,denn ich kann mit so einem Rütchen 
eh keine kilos ziehen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

@ NObody

Ich benutze auch ähnliche Perlen/Wirbel wie Du, habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, daß diese manchmal bei einer 8+2 gr. ( trotz 0,14er Schnur ) nicht optimal durchlaufen.
8+4 wiederum ist kein Problem.
Aus meiner Sicht solltest Du Dir andere ( großlöchrigere ) Perlen/Wirbel-Clips besorgen.
Wenn Du ein Problem mit Dicke des Stopperknotens und Ringgröße hast, im Verhältnis zur Stopperperlengröße; nimm sonst einfach 2 unterschiedliche Stopperperlen.
Eine kleinere am Stopperknoten und eine etwas grössere darunter, um den Posenclip zu bremsen.

Stört die Fische nicht und macht auch beim Werfen keinen Unterschied.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*



> Deine Wirbel für den Posenwechsel könnten das gleiche verurschen wie die Perlen.
> Meine haben ein Öhr aus Messing.


Genau, deswegen nehm ich einfach normale Montagewirbel ohne integriertes Laufperlendingsbums am oberen Ende.

Das nackte Wirbelöhr hat einen vergleichsweise größeren Durchlauf, während das Perlenwirbeldingsbums zusätzlich zur eigentlichen Stopperperle einen vergleichsweise stärkeren (zweiten) Reibungspunkt verursacht, der sich bei sehr leichten Montagen wiederum vergleichsweise stärker negativ in puncto Durchrutsch auswirkt.

Drum würd ich das Teil einfach mal weglassen und durch nen normalen Einhängewirbel ersetzen.

Ansonsten: Ultrafein muss gar nicht immer sein. Bevor Du endlos mit ne leichten Montage kämpfst, stell einfach auf ein etwas schweres Kaliber mit besserem Durchrutschverhalten um.

Wenn das sauber ausgelotet und -tariert ist, stören sich die Schleien da überhaupt nicht dran. Also ran mit den mindestens 4 oder 5 g 

Schlimmer als eine etwas schwerere Pose ist im Flachwasser eine zu LANGE Pose. Da sind 30-cm-Waggler mitunter sehr kontraproduktiv, da die heranschwimmenden Fische eventuell direkt dagegenmoshen oder schon visuell von exorzierender Pfahlangst heimgesucht werden (insbesondere bei nicht durchsichtigen Posenmodellen).

Drum nehm ich bei Tiefen bis 1 m gerne die durchsichtigen Drennan Puddle Chuckers, die sind schön kurz/unauffällig und wagglern trotzdem hervorragend (alternativ auch mal läufig montierte Loafers).

Zudem lassen sich die Puddle Chuckers per Wechselantennen-Kit optimal an die jeweiligen Bedingungen anpassen (besonders nützlich: die schwarze Wechselantenne bei dreckigem Direkt-Gegenlicht).


----------



## feederbrassen (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

So sieht das bei mir aus.
Da hakt nix und es knallt auch keine Perle an die kleinen Ringe der Matchrute., In Natura ist die Perle gerade mal 2mm im Durmesser und durch die messingöse des Wirbels läauft auch noch ne 025er Leine.
Hier ist es eine 0,16er


----------



## ODS-homer (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

ich hatte das selbe problem - dünnere schnur und sorgfältiges unterwasserziehen brachten linderung


----------



## joedreck (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Ich nehme an der matschige nur noch fadenstopper und dann glasperlen. Hatte auch das Polen mit der verstellten tiefe. Auch nehme ich nur normale Wirbel für die pose.
Die langen posen (die allgemein wohl in mode sind) finde ich in flachen Bereichen auch sehr nervig. In besonders flachen Bereichen nehmen ich deswegen feststellposen und Knoten den haken direkt an die hauptschnur. Oft kürze ich engeren posenkiel auch noch.


----------



## N0body (12. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Soooo danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten. Ich bin wieder daheim und habe es heute nochmal mit dem 8+2 Waggler probiert.

Ich habe das ganze wirklich mal mit zwei kleinen und einem sehr sehr kleinem Schrotbleie ausgebleit und es hat geklappt. 

Ich habe diesmal bei der Stopperperle genau drauf geachtet, ob diese rutscht oder nicht und irgendwie hat dann alles so funktioniert, wie ich das wollte. 

2 Barsche von 20 cm und mehrere Rotaugen um die 16 cm gaben mir dann auch noch bewiesen, dass die Montage richtig liegt. 

Wirklich komisch, dass das beim letzten mal nicht funktioniert hat. Ich habe nichts mir bewusstes anders gemacht...
Außer genau auf die Perle zu achten... vllt war es das ja auch schon.


----------



## Fr33 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Servus,


schön dass es geklappt hat. Merke dir mal die Faustregel - je 1m Wassertiefe sollte 1 Gr Ble auf die Schnur. Dann sollte es eig klappen....


Viele leichte aber dennoch vorgebleite Waggler im Handel sind mit sehr wenig Zusatzbebleiung zu fischen. Rechne mal nen Wirbel, Haken und Köder dazu und schon haste teils nur noch 1-1,5Gr Tragkraft.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Cool, dass es geklappt hat! Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## N0body (16. April 2015)

*AW: Der vorgebleite Waggler als Laufpose??*

Besten Dank!

Gestern war ich gegen Abend nochmal los und diesmal gab es trotz richtiger Tiefeneinstellung im Kanal einfach nicht einen Zupfer auf der Pose... die Feederrute hat jedoch regelmäßig Grundeln rausgebracht....

Da is schon dunkel war, war ich mir unsicher, ob die Posenmontage wirklichso liegt wie sie soll... also habe ich nochmal im ausgelotet und es hat eigentlich alles gepasst... wirklich komisch manchmal...


----------

